# Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Oktober 2019)

*Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*


----------



## Holindarn (22. Oktober 2019)

*Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Also ich verstehe das einfach nicht... der Falke ist ein leichter Frachter! 
Warum zur Hölle wird der immer als Kampfschiff dargestellt?

Der Trailer überzeugt mich nur in einer Sache, diesen Film auslassen, wie üblich -.-


----------



## Captain-S (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Holindarn schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe das einfach nicht... der Falke ist ein leichter Frachter!
> Warum zur Hölle wird der immer als Kampfschiff dargestellt?


@hohlimdarm
Weil er auch bewaffnet ist!
Ja er kann tatsächlich schießen, hast du das schonmal gesehen?

Ich hab keine Ahnung was man an dem Trailer schlecht finden kann.
Erklär doch mal.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

schon mal daran gedacht das auch Frachter Waffen für die Selbstverteidigung haben, aber ganz sicher nicht für den Angriff...
Aber gut, wer die letzten Filme gut fand, dem wird das am Arsch vorbei gehen.


----------



## facehugger (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Hmmm, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf das Wiedersehn mit dem Imperator. Den Rest, nun ja, wir werden sehn...

Gruß


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Naja wird wieder nur optisch funktionieren. Zum Glück gibts offenbar wieder eine Art Schweinepferde die Rose bemitleiden kann. Am Ende wird Rey sowieso den Imperator im Kampf allein, oder mit Emo Kylo besiegen und die Sache ist gegessen. Hoffentlich verpasst Abrams es in keiner Szene  Lensflare Effekte einzubauen.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Holindarn schrieb:


> schon mal daran gedacht das auch Frachter Waffen für die Selbstverteidigung haben, aber ganz sicher nicht für den Angriff...
> Aber gut, wer die letzten Filme gut fand, dem wird das am Arsch vorbei gehen.




Hmmm...der Falke wurde doch schon im allerersten Film (Episode IV) als eine Art schwerer Jäger eingesetzt.
Ohne die Rückendeckung durch den Falken wäre es doch Skywalker nicht gelungen, den ersten Todesstern zu zerstören.
Das ist doch jetzt keine Erfindung der aktuelleren Filme.


----------



## Holindarn (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Bitte? Der hat einen Schuss auf den Flügelmann von Vader abgegeben, das kann man nun deuten wie man will aber als schwerer Jäger??
Er ist und bleibt laut Definition ein leichter Frachter und mehr nicht... 
Wenn man einen Schwere Jäger haben will nimmt man einen B-Wing.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Gefühlt nimmst du ein Märchen viel zu ernst... 
Es gibt ja auch physikalisch kaum eine Möglichkeit, mit einem Lichtschwert durch die Gegend zu latschen...


----------



## Holindarn (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Das hat nichts mit zu ernst nehmen zu tun.
Es geht um die Glaubwürdigkeit des Märchens. Wenn ich alles nach belieben ändere ist für mich die Glaubwürdigkeit dahin. 
Das Lichtschwert habe ich so akzeptiert und fertig.

Abrams hat ja schon Übung darin (Stichwort Beamen auf ein Schiff in Warp und so einige andere Dinge...), also belassen wir es mal dabei... ^^


----------



## Nuallan (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



> Star Wars: Episode 9: Der finale Trailer sorgt mit vielen neuen Szenen für Gänsehaut



Gänsehaut macht mir eher der Umstand das ihr nicht mal mehr versucht neutral zu wirken.


----------



## Herb_G (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



compisucher schrieb:


> Gefühlt nimmst du ein Märchen viel zu ernst...
> Es gibt ja auch physikalisch kaum eine Möglichkeit, mit einem Lichtschwert durch die Gegend zu latschen...



Du solltest Dir genau überlegen, was Du hier schreibst, Du könntest damit das Weltbild oder gar die komplette Lebensanschauung einiger Leute hier zerstören.


----------



## compisucher (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Ich gebe dir jetzt mal ein "gefällt mir", weil ich Ironie vermute...


----------



## Nosi (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Das beste an dem Trailer ist, wenn die Worte "Die Saga endet" eingeblendet werden


----------



## IceGamer (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

"Gänsehaut"??

--> Höchstens, weil mich der Trailer so gar nicht berührt. EP 8 hat so ziemlich das allerletzte Bisschen Star Wars durch den Dre.ck gezogen, das noch übrig war. Plot von EP9: Wir bringen den Imperator zurück, Rey besiegt ihn... WoW...

Von dem ganzen aufgezwungenen Genderkram und "wie mache ich es auch dem chinesischen Zuschauer Recht -- Rose" mal abgesehen, kann ich dem Trailer wirklich nichts spannendes entlocken. Ich werde den Film natürlich angucken, um mir ein eigenes Bild zu machen, aber mehr als eine 0815 Happy End-Story mit ein paar alten Verlusten wie C3-PO oder wen man sonst noch so aus der alten Garde opfern möchte, erwarte ich nicht.


----------



## Captain-S (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



IceGamer schrieb:


> "Gänsehaut"??
> 
> --> Höchstens, weil mich der Trailer so gar nicht berührt. EP 8 hat so ziemlich das allerletzte Bisschen Star Wars durch den Dre.ck gezogen, das noch übrig war. Plot von EP9: Wir bringen den Imperator zurück, Rey besiegt ihn... WoW...
> 
> Von dem ganzen aufgezwungenen Genderkram und "wie mache ich es auch dem chinesischen Zuschauer Recht -- Rose" mal abgesehen, kann ich dem Trailer wirklich nichts spannendes entlocken. Ich werde den Film natürlich angucken, um mir ein eigenes Bild zu machen, aber mehr als eine 0815 Happy End-Story mit ein paar alten Verlusten wie C3-PO oder wen man sonst noch so aus der alten Garde opfern möchte, erwarte ich nicht.



Jetzt vergesst doch einfach mal Episode 8.
Es sollte doch langsam klar sein das Rian Johnson diesen ganzen Schlamassel angerichtet hat.
Wem Episode 7 von JJ Abrams gefallen hat dem wird sicherlich Episode 9 auch gefallen.
Abrams hat sich auch mehrfach mit George Lucas getroffen.

Und ja, bei dem Trailer bekommt man Gänsehaut.


----------



## empy (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Hach, wie schön hätte es werden können, wenn Episode 7-9 sich um Kyle Katarn, die hinterbliebenen des Imperiums und Luke Skywalkers Bemühungen den Jediorden wieder aufzubauen gedreht hätten. Aber neeein...

Vermutlich werde ich das Geld für den Kinobesuch einfach in ein paar von den "unkanonischen" Büchern stecken, da habe ich nämlich noch so einiges vor mir. Und die, die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, hatten allesamt einen deutlich authentischeren Star-Wars-Flair, als die aktuellen Episoden.


----------



## Captain-S (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Holindarn schrieb:


> Abrams hat ja schon Übung darin (Stichwort Beamen auf ein Schiff in Warp und so einige andere Dinge...), also belassen wir es mal dabei... ^^


Ja stimmt, Beamen und Warpantrieb gibt es ja schon, aber Beamen bei Warpgeschwindigkeit
ist natürlich völlig unrealistisch.
Meine Güte, worüber sich manche Leute so Gedanken machen.


----------



## Cobar (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



empy schrieb:


> Hach, wie schön hätte es werden können, wenn Episode 7-9 sich um Kyle Katarn, die hinterbliebenen des Imperiums und Luke Skywalkers Bemühungen den Jediorden wieder aufzubauen gedreht hätten. Aber neeein...
> 
> Vermutlich werde ich das Geld für den Kinobesuch einfach in ein paar von den "unkanonischen" Büchern stecken, da habe ich nämlich noch so einiges vor mir. Und die, die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, hatten allesamt einen deutlich authentischeren Star-Wars-Flair, als die aktuellen Episoden.



Wäre ja auch schön blöd, wenn man sich eien durchgängige Geschichte für die drei Filme ausgedacht hätte oder sie einfach aus einem der Bücher übernommen hätte.
Das hätte am Ende noch zusammen gepasst. Neee, so was machen wir hier nicht.


----------



## Nosi (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



empy schrieb:


> Hach, wie schön hätte es werden können, wenn Episode 7-9 sich um Kyle Katarn, die hinterbliebenen des Imperiums und Luke Skywalkers Bemühungen den Jediorden wieder aufzubauen gedreht hätten. Aber neeein...
> 
> Vermutlich werde ich das Geld für den Kinobesuch einfach in ein paar von den "unkanonischen" Büchern stecken, da habe ich nämlich noch so einiges vor mir. Und die, die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, hatten allesamt einen deutlich authentischeren Star-Wars-Flair, als die aktuellen Episoden.



Das ist das schlimme daran, wenn man weiß wieviel gut Geschichten eigentlich schon existieren und mit welchem Müll dann Geld verdient wird.

Alleine schon dass man eine "Saga" plant aber 3 einzelne Drehbücher schreiben lässt, schrecklich


----------



## Nosi (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, Beamen und Warpantrieb gibt es ja schon, aber Beamen bei Warpgeschwindigkeit
> ist natürlich völlig unrealistisch.
> Meine Güte, worüber sich manche Leute so Gedanken machen.



Jetzt kommt wieder das Märchen-Argument.

Aber die lieben Hollywood-Regisseure würden auch noch Rotkäppchen mit einer blauen Kappe verfilmen. Dürfen sie von mir auch aus, aber dann sollen sie es halt nicht mehr Rotkäppchen nennen.


----------



## CastorTolagi (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Das Opfer von Anakin in E6 ist mit der Rückkehr des Imperators damit auch wertlos geworden.
Let the past die - hat Ruin Roundhead noch so schön raus posaunt. 
Ja was denn nu Disney.

Der Trailer an sich erinnert mich in seiner ganzen Präsentation und Aufmache stark an die erzählerischen Fähigkeiten meines Kleinen (5Jahre)
Eine schöne Aneinanderreihungen von: 
"Und dann passiert ..."
Das ganze wird schön immer weiter gesteigert.
Bis man einen Punkt erreicht wo man nur noch mit den Augen rollt und sagt: "Jetzt wird es aber albern."

Insgesamt viele Effekte die darüber hinweg täuschen sollen, dass keine Story vorhanden ist die es Wert ist erzählt zu werden.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Jetzt vergesst doch einfach mal Episode 8.
> Es sollte doch langsam klar sein das Rian Johnson diesen ganzen Schlamassel angerichtet hat.
> Wem Episode 7 von JJ Abrams gefallen hat dem wird sicherlich Episode 9 auch gefallen.
> Abrams hat sich auch mehrfach mit George Lucas getroffen.
> ...



Genau so ist es, Abrams wird schon die Fehler und Ungereimtheiten  von Rian Johnson ausbessere oder es zumindest versuchen.  Vielleicht hat er auch geschafft das wir am Ende auf alle Fragen die passenden Antworten haben und alles einen Sinn ergibt.  Einen Punkt sieht man ja schon im Trailer: Rey is einfach op und kann ohne Training alles perfekt! Was sieht man im Trailer? Wie sie trainiert. Tataa, das haben sich viele Fans gewünscht.  Jetzt erklärt man noch logisch und nachvollziehbar warum sie in EP7 und 8 so gut ist und lässt sie in EP9 ein bisschen straucheln und  schon sind die Fans in dem Fall zufrieden.


----------



## OField (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Das Opfer von Anakin in E6 ist mit der Rückkehr des Imperators damit auch wertlos geworden.
> Let the past die - hat Ruin Roundhead noch so schön raus posaunt.
> Ja was denn nu Disney.



Die 3. Trilogie ergibt einfach insgesamt keinen Sinn, und wirkt im Vergleich zur Original und Prequel Trilogie wie ein Zusammengeworfener Haufen von Kurzgeschichten. Hier werden einfach Kindheitserinnerungen gemolken.



Captain-S schrieb:


> Jetzt vergesst doch einfach mal Episode 8.
> Es sollte doch langsam klar sein das Rian Johnson diesen ganzen Schlamassel angerichtet hat.
> Wem Episode 7 von JJ Abrams gefallen hat ...



Man kann aus einer Trilogie, die ein Inhaltliches Gesamtwerk bildet, nicht einfach einen Teil streichen, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass  selbst Abrams Film eher zum Schämen ist.


----------



## Baer85 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Wieso ist es so schwer vorstellbar, dass Rey eine überdurchschnittliche Begabung hat und die Macht in ihr sehr stark ist. Anakin war doch auch so. (Psst, ich verrate euch ein Geheimnis: Das ist in den meisten Fantasy - und Science Fiction Abenteuergeschichten so. Nennt sich Heldenbonus.) Und op fand ich sie ja nu nicht wirklich in den letzten beiden Filmen. Ihr Schwertkampf ist stümperhaft und die Macht kann sie auch nur sporadisch einsetzen. Anscheinend liegt es gerade im Trend die Star Wars Filme zu bashen. Egal mit was. Hauptsache bashen. 
Sind die neuen Filme gut? Kann man sich wohl drüber streiten, denn sie kommen sicherlich nicht an die Klassiker ran, aber sie sind doch überaus unterhaltsame Filme.

Und wieso hat jemand Probleme mit Rose? Sie ist doch ein netter Charakter und das loveinterest von Finn. 

Ich finde es gut, dass es den Orden der Jedi nicht mehr gibt. Dieses schwarz weiß denken ist zwar schön einfach, jedoch haben mich die Regeln der Jedi zu sehr an die frühere Kirche mit der Inquisition  und Kreuzzügen erinnert.  In Episode 4-6 hat es noch funktioniert, mit gut und böse,  da man so gut wie nichts von den Regeln mitbekommen hat.


----------



## OField (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Baer85 schrieb:


> Wieso ist es so schwer vorstellbar, dass Rey eine überdurchschnittliche Begabung hat und die Macht in ihr sehr stark ist. Anakin war doch auch so.
> 
> ...
> Und wieso hat jemand Probleme mit Rose? Sie ist doch ein netter Charakter und das loveinterest von Finn.



Mit Rose habe ich kein Problem. Ich glaube, die wird gehasst, weil sie nicht ihre schöne Schwester ist.

Zu Rey. Sie hat keine wirkliche Charakterentwicklung im Vergleich zu Anakin oder selbst Luke.

Anakin ist der Messias, der nach und nach der Dunkeln Seite verfällt. Quasi eine "Downfall of the hero" Geschichte
Luke entwickelt  seine Machtfähigkeiten von Film zu Film und wird vom Teenager, der den Krieg gegen das Imperium romantisiert, zum Jedi Meister und  besiegt nicht gleich im ersten Film den Antagonisten.

Wo ist Reys Entwicklung? Was ist ihre Story? Sie ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn. Für mich ist Ben Solo der 23293^3434 fach interessantere Charakter :shrugs:


----------



## Acgira (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Schlechter als E8 geht überhaupt nicht, also kann er nur besser als vorhergehnde Teil werden... der Abschluss könnte aber auch gleiches Niveau haben.  (befürchte ich aber nicht) - Mit einer gewissen Sicherheit kann man davon ausgehen, dass  J.J. Abrams keine deplatzierte Slapstik einbaut. Er bringt auch mehr Achtung und Kenntnis für das Star Wars Fanchise als R. Johnson und  er hat vermutlich eine Vorstellung davon wohin die Reise gehen soll, und er wird auch völlig unnötige Sidquests gar nicht erst abdrehen, weil er sich sicher vorstellen kann, dass sonst die Leute auf ihren Kinosesseln einschlafen.

Doch in der Filmgeschichte gibt es schon etliche Zeugnisse davon, dass Abschlüsse von beliebten und erfolgreichen Filmen auch oft genug daneben gehen oder zumindest schwächer sind als deren Anfänge...

die Abschlüsse von der Pate, Game of Thrones, Alien und Matrix, sind Beispiele, dass manchmal etwas nicht nur zu ende Erzählt wird, sondern manche Abschlüsse etwas hinterlassen, was die Geschichten quasi nachträglich Schaden zufügt - man könnte auch sagen zerstört. Was spätestes bei Episode 8 dem Franchise schon angetan wurde. Nach Teil 8 ist jede Logik in der Geschichte zertrümmert und ob man so eine filmische Hinterlassenschaft überhaupt noch retten kann - ist fraglich. aber ich bin neugierig... Aber erst wenn es den Abschluss dann auf Blue Ray gibt - vorher nicht (geh schon seit Jahren nicht mehr ins Kino)


----------



## Seregios (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Ich hab da ein ganz mieses Gefühl...bei dem Trailer.
Da Abrams anscheinend nur Remakes kann - mal schlechter, mal besser - kann man den Trailer auch in Hinblick auf ein Remake von Return of the Jedi interpretieren.
- Eine Flotte der Rebellion (Widerstand) stößt auf eine Wachflotte des Imperiums (Erste Ordnung), die irgendeine Superwaffe bewacht.
- Der gute Skywalker kämpft gegen den bösen Skywalker und bekehrt ihn....zusammen gehen sie auf den Imperator los. 
...und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.


----------



## CastorTolagi (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



> Wieso ist es so schwer vorstellbar, dass Rey eine überdurchschnittliche Begabung hat und die Macht in ihr sehr stark ist.


Damit hätte niemand ein problem
WENN ES ENDLICH GESAGT WIRD!!!!

Das ist doch das ganze Problem. Wir haben seit zwei Filmen eine Mary Sue ohne das wir irgendwas von ihr wissen.



> Anakin war doch auch so.


Psst Anakin ist der Auserwählte - Der, der die Macht ins Gleichgewicht bringt.



> Und op fand ich sie ja nu nicht wirklich in den letzten beiden Filmen. Ihr Schwertkampf ist stümperhaft und die Macht kann sie auch nur sporadisch einsetzen.


Genau und trotzdem hatte sie keine Probleme eine trainierten Lichtschwertkämpfer - Kylo Ren - zu besiegen.
Oder eine ganze Reihe von Rotgardisten.
Sie hat auch keine Probleme damit die Macht ganz ohne Training zu benutzen.
Sie ist eine extrem gute Pilotin (mind. auf einem Level mit Poe) obwohl sie zuvor nie ein Schiff geflogen ist.
Außerdem ist sie eine Expertin in Mechanik. Sie spricht droidisch und Kashyyyk.

Mit den Worten aus "Das 5te Element": Sie ist perfekt.



> Und wieso hat jemand Probleme mit Rose? Sie ist doch ein netter Charakter und das loveinterest von Finn.


Obwohl E7 ganz eindeutig auf eine Rey/Finn Beziehung hin gearbeitet hat.
Aber hey dann lieber einen Charakter der Finns großes Opfer, für sich, für seine Freunde und für die ganze Galaxie mit geradezu selbstmörderischen Elan torpediert hat.
Und das alles im Namen der: FREUNDSCHAFT!!!

Außerdem ist mir persönlich jede Person unsympathisch die mehr Energie darauf verwendet Rennpferde zu befreien als Sklavenkinder.
Man stelle sich das in E1 vor wenn Qui Gon nicht Anakin von Tatooin retten will sondern den Sarlacc...



> Ich finde es gut, dass es den Orden der Jedi nicht mehr gibt. Dieses schwarz weiß denken ist zwar schön einfach, jedoch haben mich die Regeln der Jedi zu sehr an die frühere Kirche mit der Inquisition und Kreuzzügen erinnert. In Episode 4-6 hat es noch funktioniert, mit gut und böse, da man so gut wie nichts von den Regeln mitbekommen hat.


Deswegen hat George Lucas auch bereits mit E3 erste Ausblicke auf seine Vision der Whills gegeben.
Zusammen mit dem Konzept von Grauen Jedi.

Aber dann hätte Disney Lucas ja noch mehr Lizenzgebühren zahlen müssen.


----------



## Cobar (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Baer85 schrieb:


> Wieso ist es so schwer vorstellbar, dass Rey eine überdurchschnittliche Begabung hat und die Macht in ihr sehr stark ist. Anakin war doch auch so.


War er das? Ist ja nicht so, dass Anakin zwar starke Anlagen hatte, aber dennoch nach seiner Abreise von Tattoiine über Jahre trainiert wurde als Jedi. Der konnte das auch nicht einfach mal so, wie man es bei Rey sieht, die nie auch nur irgendeine Art von Training hatte am Anfang und schon gar keinen Lehrer, der ihr etwas beibringen konnte.


Baer85 schrieb:


> Und op fand ich sie ja nu nicht wirklich in den letzten beiden Filmen. Ihr Schwertkampf ist stümperhaft und die Macht kann sie auch nur sporadisch einsetzen.


Finde ich auch total normal, dass sie einen trainierten Jedi/Sith/New Order Lakaien, der jahrelang im Schwertkampf und mit der Macht unterrrichtet wurde, beim ersten Zusammentreffen mal eben besiegt bzw. nicht von diesem getötet wird, wo sie gerade zufällig zum ersten mal überhaupt ein Lichtschwert in der hand hält. Gut, sie hatte großes Glück und Kylo empfinde ich doch als sehr tölpelhaft, aber so ganz normal wirkt das auch nicht oder?


Baer85 schrieb:


> Anscheinend liegt es gerade im Trend die Star Wars Filme zu bashen. Egal mit was. Hauptsache bashen.


Könnte vllt auch daran liegen, dass E7 nur ein müder Aufguss von E4 war, E8 dann nochmal alles durcheinander geworfen und zerhäckselt hat, was aus den vorherigen Geschichten da war und E9 ebenso mit den beiden Vorgängern keine konstante Geschichte bieten wird, weil man auf die glorreiche Idee kam, man brauche ja keine durchgängigen Skripte für 3 Episoden. Würde ja reichen, wenn die beiden Regisseure sich mal kurz zusammensetzen und der eine, der die mittlere Episode drehen soll, dann eben einfach auf die Ideen des anderen scheißt und nochmal alles selbst zerhäckselt.


Baer85 schrieb:


> Sind die neuen Filme gut? Kann man sich wohl drüber streiten, denn sie kommen sicherlich nicht an die Klassiker ran, aber sie sind doch überaus unterhaltsame Filme.


Kommt immer darauf an, was man unterhaltsam findet.
E7 kannte man quasi schon, wenn man E4 gesehen hatte, nur die Namen und Figuren waren etwas abgewandelt.
E8 wollte dann alles neu machen und hat noch eine alte Figur abgemurkst auf möglichst dumme Art. Schon alleine der Gedanke, dass Luke sich nicht mehr mit der Macht befassen will am Anfang und ihm alles egal ist, woher dieser extreme Sinneswandel? Das war aus den vorherigen Filmen nie auch nur abzusehen und wohl auch in den Büchern (vermutlich, denn die habe ich nicht gelesen) nicht so.



Baer85 schrieb:


> Und wieso hat jemand Probleme mit Rose? Sie ist doch ein netter Charakter und das loveinterest von Finn.


Im Grunde habe ich mit ihr das gleiche Problem wie mit Finn auch. Sie trägt nichts zur Geschichte bei und ebenso wie die Abschnitte mit Finn dienen diese offenbar nur dazu, um die Laufzeit noch etwas aufzuplustern.



Baer85 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass es den Orden der Jedi nicht mehr gibt. Dieses schwarz weiß denken ist zwar schön einfach, jedoch haben mich die Regeln der Jedi zu sehr an die frühere Kirche mit der Inquisition  und Kreuzzügen erinnert.  In Episode 4-6 hat es noch funktioniert, mit gut und böse,  da man so gut wie nichts von den Regeln mitbekommen hat.


Hat man nicht? Ist ja nicht so, dass Yoda versucht Luke eine Vorstellung davon zu geben, was die Jedi sind und was sie machen.
Dass sie dann in E1-3 mehr oder weniger als "stärkere Soldaten" benutzt und hintergangen wurden, führte letztendlich dazu, dass sie fast vernichtet wurden.
Wenn man daraus keine Lehre ziehen kann, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Baer85 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Naja, die Story um Rey wird ja hoffentlich im 9. Teil aufgedeckt. Sonst wäre es wirklich blöd. 
Die Entwicklung von Rey ist von  einer Schrottsammlerin zur Widerstandkämpferin. Sie wird kein Jedimeister werden, denn die gibt es nicht mehr. Früher galten die Jedis als Hoffnungssymbol, nun soll es der Widerstand sein. Etwas was jeder sein kann. Ist halt nicht mehr so ikonisch wie früher.

Sie konnte Kylo doch nur besiegen, weil er auch unerfahren, mental sehr unstabil und überheblich ist, was dazu geführt hat, dass er sie komplett unterschätzt hat. Desweiteren würde ich es nicht besiegen nennen. Vielmehr ist sie ihm entkommen.

@Cobar  
Anakin war von Anfang an von der Macht begleitet worden, denn sonst hätte er die Rennen nicht fahren können. Und sicherlich hätten sich seine Fähigkeiten im laufe seines Lebens auch ohne die Jedi vergrößert. Die Jedi haben ja nur Methoden entwickelt die Macht effizienter zu nutzen und potenziale stärker zu entfalten. 

Yoda gibt Luke einen groben Umriss von den Lehren und Idealen der Jedi, aber man lernt nichts über die Strukturen des Ordens oder deren Regeln. Und Luke besiegt in Episode 6 ja auch Darth Vader obwohl er ja nun auch nicht sonderlich viel training bekommen hat. Weder in den Künsten der Macht oder dem Schwertkampf. Da hat sich keiner darüber aufgeregt. Wieviele Kämpfe hatte Luke mit dem Lichtschwert bis er Vader besiegte?

Ich hatte mir auch mehr neues von Episode 7 erhofft und die Planung der Filme ist eine Katastrophe. Jedoch find ich die Filme sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Cobar (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Baer85 schrieb:


> Sie konnte Kylo doch nur besiegen, weil er auch unerfahren, mental sehr unstabil und überheblich ist, was dazu geführt hat, dass er sie komplett unterschätzt hat. Desweiteren würde ich es nicht besiegen nennen. Vielmehr ist sie ihm entkommen.



Sprechen wir vom gleichen Kylo Ren oder gibt es noch eine Version, die nicht erst jahrelang von Luke und später von Snoke trainiert wurde?
Ja, der war schon sehr unerfahren, der größte Kämpfer von Snoke...
Mental instabil und überheblich... ja, das passt allerdings auch zu einem Sith und verleiht ihnen offenbar sogar mehr Wildheit und Stärke.
Mal Clone Wars gesehen? Der gebrochene Darth Maul war auch extrem gefährlich, selbst als er nur noch diese Beine aus Schrottteilen hatte.


----------



## Cobar (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Baer85 schrieb:


> @Cobar
> Anakin war von Anfang an von der Macht begleitet worden, denn sonst hätte er die Rennen nicht fahren können. Und sicherlich hätten sich seine Fähigkeiten im laufe seines Lebens auch ohne die Jedi vergrößert. Die Jedi haben ja nur Methoden entwickelt die Macht effizienter zu nutzen und potenziale stärker zu entfalten.
> 
> Yoda gibt Luke einen groben Umriss von den Lehren und Idealen der Jedi, aber man lernt nichts über die Strukturen des Ordens oder deren Regeln. Und Luke besiegt in Episode 6 ja auch Darth Vader obwohl er ja nun auch nicht sonderlich viel training bekommen hat. Weder in den Künsten der Macht oder dem Schwertkampf. Da hat sich keiner darüber aufgeregt. Wieviele Kämpfe hatte Luke mit dem Lichtschwert bis er Vader besiegte?



Das Witzige ist, dass Luke Vader im Grunde nie besiegt hat, sondern Vader sich am Ende (durch Luke) von der dunklen Seite abgewandt hat, was ja dann dazu führte, dass er die Prophezeiung erfüllt und Palpatine getötet hat.
Naja, bis dann E9 kommen wird und auch das in der Luft zerreißen wird, womit die vorherigen Episoden irgendwie nur herabgesetzt werden.
Damit meine ich nicht, dass sie dadurch schlechter geworden sind, aber letztendlich hatten sie keine Wirkung mehr, wenn Palpatine jetzt doch überlebt hat und ungehindert weiter machen kann. 
Wofür war dann Vader eigentlich gut? Er hat in dem Fall nichts gemacht.

Wie viele Kämpfe Luke vor dem Kampf gegen Vader hatte, ist damit eigentlich auch belanglos, denn er gewinnt diesen nicht durch einen direkten Kampf, in dem er erst sogar nochmal vermöbelt wird, bis er dann fast der dunklen Seite verfällt, indem er seinen eigenen Vater tötet), sondern weil Vader nachgibt und sich von der dunklen Seite lösen möchte für Luke.


----------



## Baer85 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Naja. Also ein Sith kanalisiert seine Emotionen um stärker zu werden. Darth Maul hatte doch im Grunde nie einen unkontrollierten Wutausbruch.  Luke kanalisierte seine Emotionen als er Vader die Hand abhackte und besiegte.  Das ist übrigens doch etwas was die Jedi verurteilen.
Vader wendet sich am Ende von dem Bösen ab, weil er sieht wie Luke sich trotz des angesichts seines Todes sich weigert zur dunklen Seite der Macht überzulaufen.
Kylo hatte training, er ist ihr ja auch klar überlegen. Aber er ist doch auch lange kein Meister.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Hoffentlich war das der allerletzte Film, lasst Star Wars endlich in Würde sterben. Die dritte Trilogie ist einfach nur unwürdiger Müll!


----------



## ReVan1199 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Oh je, sieht genauso schlecht und nichtssagend aus, wie die letzten zwei Filme... hoffentlich ist es bald zu ende und es wird der Ruf nicht noch weiter zerstört. EP7 und 8 sind einfach nur eine Schande.


----------



## Nono15 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Dem einen gefällt Starwars, dem anderen nicht - ich persönlich werde definitv ins Kino gehen, bin mit StarWars aufgewachsen und will natürlich wissen wie es endet 
Der Trailer macht echt Laune (finde ich - meine meinung)


----------



## JunglistMovement (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



empy schrieb:


> Hach, wie schön hätte es werden können, wenn Episode 7-9 sich um Kyle Katarn, die hinterbliebenen des Imperiums und Luke Skywalkers Bemühungen den Jediorden wieder aufzubauen gedreht hätten. Aber neeein...
> 
> Vermutlich werde ich das Geld für den Kinobesuch einfach in ein paar von den "unkanonischen" Büchern stecken, da habe ich nämlich noch so einiges vor mir. Und die, die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe, hatten allesamt einen deutlich authentischeren Star-Wars-Flair, als die aktuellen Episoden.



Da hätte man aber nicht soviele niedliche Roboter fürs Merchandising reinpacken können.


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Hm mal schauen wie es endet, bei den ganzen geningel und das alle Neuen Teile totaler Müll sind würde mich mal interessieren was die ganzen Nörgler den anders gemacht hätten das es als GUT oder SUPER gewertet wird?
Was will man nach 9 Teilen den noch groß erzählen. 
Ich finde die alten auch legendär, doch sind sie auch schon älter und wirken betagt.
Ich schau sie gern immer mal wieder, aber auch die neueren. Die Rache der Sith war für mich der Beste von allen.  Toppen wird das dieser nicht, das steht fest.
Ich freu mich trotzdem auf den Teil, einfach um ein abschluß zu finden, einfach mal unvoreingenommen ins KIno gehen, entweder er unterhält ein oder er wird kacke. 
Deswegen dreht sich die Erde trotzdem weiter


----------



## sandworm (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Gänsehautfeeling der wahr gut ich kann mich mehr ist jemand so hilfsbereit und ruft mir einen Krankenwagen.
Aber Wehmut, bei dem kann ich wirklich zustimmen, das trifft ungefähr genau das Gefühl das ich hatte, als der Abspann von Episode 7 im Kino lief.
Grenzenlose Fassungslosigkeit und Entsetzen machte sich breit und die Brust schnürte sich langsam aber stetig fester zusammen, so das es doch ziemlich weh tat und in den folgenden Tagen brauchte Mann viel Mut
sich der Sache zu stellen und entsprechend zu verarbeiten.
Aber ich war zum Glück nicht der einzige Harrison und Mark fühlten das gleiche wie ich und so konnte ich die Sache verarbeiten. Geteiltes Leid ist bekanntlich nur halbes Leid und ich konnte mit J.J. meinen Frieden machen. 

Von Teil 8 rede ich lieber nicht weil dieser das unmögliche Kunststück fertig brachte, noch deutlich schlechter zu sein als der 7 und bezüglich des 9 lasst euch nicht von eins, zwei passablen Szenen blenden und schaut
stattdessen lieber Spaceballs oder Krieg der Eispiraten (Der erste ist witziger und hat den besseren Bösewicht und der zweite ist auch witziger und hat als B Movie wenigstens nur eine  Bruchteil davon gekostet) 

Ach ja, eigentlich ist ja meine Devise Leben und leben lassen und Geschmäker sind bekanntlich verschieden, allerdings hier hört es langsam auf, man muss diesen cinematischen Durchfall  auch mal beim Namen nennen können, wenn es offensichtlich 3 Meilen gegen den 
Wind stinkt.


----------



## Captain-S (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



JunglistMovement schrieb:


> Da hätte man aber nicht soviele niedliche Roboter fürs Merchandising reinpacken können.


BB8 ist aber auch genial.
Ich hab zuerst gedacht der wäre im Film 100% CGI und dann gibt es ihn wirklich.
Ich hab hier auch einen von Sphero mit Smartphonesteuerung.


----------



## weed93 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Wenn man die story vergewaltigt und dann noch fragt lol dieses star wars is für kids denen das egal ist. Mary sue inklusive


----------



## facehugger (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Ich schau sie gern immer mal wieder, aber auch die neueren. Die Rache der Sith war für mich der Beste von allen.


Nein, nein, nein. "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" ist der beste SW-Film

Gruß


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Ja von der alten Triologie, von der davor die Sith, da hat jeder sein Liebling wa


----------



## Cobar (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Baer85 schrieb:


> Naja. Also ein Sith kanalisiert seine Emotionen um stärker zu werden. Darth Maul hatte doch im Grunde nie einen unkontrollierten Wutausbruch.



Da möchte ich dir mal die späteren Staffeln von Clone Wars empfehlen. Ist nicht so, dass Darth Maul da immer der ruhigste oder kontrollierteste Charakter gewesen wäre


----------



## badiceman66 (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Cobar schrieb:


> Da möchte ich dir mal die späteren Staffeln von Clone Wars empfehlen. Ist nicht so, dass Darth Maul da immer der ruhigste oder kontrollierteste Charakter gewesen wäre



stimmt schon beim trailer,  wie ich diese rose gesehen habe hab ich gänsehaut bekommen gefolgt von kalten schweissausbruch mit anschließendem brech-und würgereiz 

mfg


----------



## empy (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Nono15 schrieb:


> Dem einen gefällt Starwars, dem anderen nicht - ich persönlich werde definitv ins Kino gehen, bin mit StarWars aufgewachsen und will natürlich wissen wie es endet



Aber das weiß man doch schon. Luke Skywalker gründet zusammen mit Kyle Katarn eine Akademie, um den Jedi-Orden wieder zum Leben zu erwecken und schlägt sich in der Zeit mit den verbliebenen des Imperium, Kriminellen und einem Sith-Kult herum, wobei sich die Jedi gegen letzteren mit Hilfe des jungen Jedi Jaden Korr durchsetzen können.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



empy schrieb:


> Aber das weiß man doch schon. Luke Skywalker gründet zusammen mit Kyle Katarn eine Akademie, um den Jedi-Orden wieder zum Leben zu erwecken und schlägt sich in der Zeit mit den verbliebenen des Imperium, Kriminellen und einem Sith-Kult herum, wobei sich die Jedi gegen letzteren mit Hilfe des jungen Jedi Jaden Korr durchsetzen können.



Oder das nicht zum Kanon gehörende Ende  Er streckt Rosh kaltblütig nieder und verfällt der dunklen Seite, tötet Tavion und endkommt fast mit dem Zepter von Ragnos. 

Meiner Meinung nach waren Jedi Knight Outcast und  Jedi Knight Academy die besten Star Wars Spiele.

Gerade Jedi Academy mit den Auswahlmöglichkeiten die es damals bot:
Rasse, Geschlecht und Lichtschwert – normales Lichtschwert, zwei Lichtschwerter oder sogar ein Doppel-Lichtschwert

EA sollte die 3 Jedi Knight teile nehmen und Remastered Teile rausbringen , nichts an der Story ändern, sondern nur im Modernen look


----------



## empy (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Oder das nicht zum Kanon gehörende Ende  Er streckt Rosh kaltblütig nieder und verfällt der dunklen Seite, tötet Tavion und endkommt fast mit dem Zepter von Ragnos.



Das würde jedenfalls eine schöne Storyöffnung für drei weitere (sehenswerte) Episoden bieten.


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



empy schrieb:


> Das würde jedenfalls eine schöne Storyöffnung für drei weitere (sehenswerte) Episoden bieten.



Wer hat nicht zuerst das Alternative Ende gespielt


----------



## empy (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



ChrisSteadfast schrieb:


> Wer hat nicht zuerst das Alternative Ende gespielt



Ich tatsächlich. Aber ich war damals halt auch 13 oder so. Andererseits bin ich immer noch zu nett in Spielen. Habe aber vor ein paar Jahren mal einen Mass Effect- und Mass Effect-2-Run gemacht (wobei ich bei ME2 nicht fertiggeworden bin), in dem ich mal voll auf Renegade gegangen bin. Musste ich mich ein bisschen zu zwingen, war aber dann doch ganz lustig.


----------



## RtZk (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Ich werde denke ich mal auf jeden Fall ins Kino gehen, auch, wenn ich jetzt schon den Ausgang kenne. 
Der Imperator oder irgendeine seltsame Abwandlung haben überlebt und die Schrottsammlerin tötet den Sith Lord der die Jedi vernichtet hat, da Sidious ja total schwach ist und Rey unbesiegbar, vermutlich schließt sich Milchbubi auch noch an und sie kämpfen gemeinsam gegen ihn. 
Ach ja, und duzende Sternenzerstörer des Imperiums haben überstanden und waren auf einem Meeresplaneten mitsamt Besatzung für Jahrzehnte untergetaucht, na klar und dann reiten sie mit Pferden auf einem rum, ist klar, der Film wird selbst den 8. Teil toppen, das kommt eben davon, wenn man sich vor PC nicht mehr retten kann, der einzige schwarze Sturmtruppler zusammen mit seiner asiatischen Freundin und der weiblichen Superheldin die selbstverständlich aus ärmsten Bedingungen kommt, wird nicht lange dauern bis wir im 9. Teil erfahren, dass sie in Wirklichkeit lesbisch ist .
Ach ja den Piloten nicht zu vergessen, der alleine einen Supersternenzerstörer vernichtet, was nicht mal Vader geschafft hätte, der laut der pre Disney Zeit ja angeblich der beste Pilot der Galaxie war und Geschütze eines Sternenzerstörers haben auch keine Schilde mehr wie wir im 8. Teil auch gelernt haben, hätte das der kleine Anakin nur schon in Teil 1 gewusst, dann hätte er das Kontrollschiff sicher schneller vernichtet.


----------



## Maasl (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Hm mal schauen wie es endet, bei den ganzen geningel und das alle Neuen Teile totaler Müll sind würde mich mal interessieren was die ganzen Nörgler den anders gemacht hätten das es als GUT oder SUPER gewertet wird?
> Was will man nach 9 Teilen den noch groß erzählen.
> Ich finde die alten auch legendär, doch sind sie auch schon älter und wirken betagt.
> Ich schau sie gern immer mal wieder, aber auch die neueren. Die Rache der Sith war für mich der Beste von allen.  Toppen wird das dieser nicht, das steht fest.
> ...



Die Rache der Sith ist wohl der schlechteste STAR WARS Film bisher. Selten wurde es so plump erzählt, wie ein Auserwählter sich so einfach manipulieren lässt und zur dunklen Seite überläuft. Vor allem, die unverhältnismäßig drastischen opfer, die er bringen musste, um seine geliebte angeblich retten zu können. Hayden Christensen hat Anakin stellenweise durch Episode 2 und 3 zum fremdschämen schlecht gespielt. 

George Lucas hat mit Episode 1 bis 3 schon einen recht großen Schaden an STAR WARS angerichtet, Die Effekte wirken selbst in den angestaubten Episode 4 bis 6 stellenweise besser, da handgemacht. Gucke ich mir heute Episode 1 bis 3 an, wirkt alles wie ein schlechtes Computerspiel von 2008. Jedes mal, wenn ich mir die Sammlung mal wieder angucken will, breche ich nach Episode 1 ab und mache mit Episode 4 weiter.


----------



## RtZk (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Maasl schrieb:


> Die Rache der Sith ist wohl der schlechteste STAR WARS Film bisher. Selten wurde es so plump erzählt, wie ein Auserwählter sich so einfach manipulieren lässt und zur dunklen Seite überläuft. Vor allem, die unverhältnismäßig drastischen opfer, die er bringen musste, um seine geliebte angeblich retten zu können. Hayden Christensen hat Anakin stellenweise durch Episode 2 und 3 zum fremdschämen schlecht gespielt.
> 
> George Lucas hat mit Episode 1 bis 3 schon einen recht großen Schaden an STAR WARS angerichtet, Die Effekte wirken selbst in den angestaubten Episode 4 bis 6 stellenweise besser, da handgemacht. Gucke ich mir heute Episode 1 bis 3 an, wirkt alles wie ein schlechtes Computerspiel von 2008. Jedes mal, wenn ich mir die Sammlung mal wieder angucken will, breche ich nach Episode 1 ab und mache mit Episode 4 weiter.



Absoluter Unsinn. Das Einzig wirklich schlecht an 1-3 war die übertriebene Zeit die auf Anakain und Padme angewandt wurde und nichts anderes.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



RtZk schrieb:


> Absoluter Unsinn. Das Einzig wirklich schlecht an 1-3 war die übertriebene Zeit die auf Anakain und Padme angewandt wurde und nichts anderes.



George musste ja irgendwie erklären wo Luke und Leia herkamen. 
Interessant ist doch eher, wo Anarkin herkam -- "er war einfach da".


----------



## facehugger (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*

Die Midichlorianer (richtig geschrieben...) haben nen GangBang veranstaltet und schwupps, Anakin war das Ergebnis. Über Nacht, einfach so. Der Auserwählte, der das Gleichgewicht bringen sollte, konnte nicht von Menschen "gemacht" sein

Gruß


----------



## RyzA (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Maasl schrieb:


> Die Rache der Sith ist wohl der schlechteste STAR WARS Film bisher.


Finde ich nicht. Für mich der beste Teil der PT & kommt gleich nach der OT.



> Selten wurde es so plump erzählt, wie ein Auserwählter sich so einfach manipulieren lässt und zur dunklen Seite überläuft. Vor allem, die unverhältnismäßig drastischen opfer, die er bringen musste, um seine geliebte angeblich retten zu können. Hayden Christensen hat Anakin stellenweise durch Episode 2 und 3 zum fremdschämen schlecht gespielt.


Ich finde Darstellung von Hayden Christensen ok. Und Anakin ist ja nicht so schnell zur dunklen Seite der Macht übergelaufen.
Das ist langsam passiert und hat sich schon in EP II angekündigt, nachdem er öfter von den Jedis wegen ihrer Arroganz enttäuscht wurde.
Und auch die Sache mit den Sandleuten und seiner Mutter hat ihren Teil dazu beigetragen.


----------



## Maasl (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



RtZk schrieb:


> Absoluter Unsinn. Das Einzig wirklich schlecht an 1-3 war die übertriebene Zeit die auf Anakain und Padme angewandt wurde und nichts anderes.



Dann guck dir die 3 alten Filme noch mal an. Allein Jar Jar Binks, war schon ein verbrechen an Star Wars. Die trockene Politik, die vor allem im ersten Teil für meinen Geschmack zu stark im Vordergrund stand, macht für mich den ersten Teil schon schwer ertragbar. Die schlecht gealterten Effekte, machen die Teile aus heutiger Sicht auch nicht wirklich besser. Episode 2 ist der einzige Teil, der sich so halbwegs ertragen lässt.


----------



## Maasl (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



RyzA schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Für mich der beste Teil der PT & kommt gleich nach der OT.
> 
> 
> Ich finde Darstellung von Hayden Christensen ok. Und Anakin ist ja nicht so schnell zur dunklen Seite der Macht übergelaufen.
> ...



Ja das schon. Aber wie schnell er im dritten Teil zum Kindermörder wird, ist trotzdem unglaublich schlecht erklärt.


----------



## Maasl (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Threshold schrieb:


> George musste ja irgendwie erklären wo Luke und Leia herkamen.
> Interessant ist doch eher, wo Anarkin herkam -- "er war einfach da".



Wenn ich das aus diversen, zum Kanon gehörenden Geschichten rausgehört habe, wurde Anakin vom Palpatine persönlich erschaffen.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Der finale Trailer mit Gänsehautmomenten und Wehmut*



Maasl schrieb:


> Ja das schon. Aber wie schnell er im dritten Teil zum Kindermörder wird, ist trotzdem unglaublich schlecht erklärt.


Da hatte er sich bereits für die dunkle Seite entschieden.


----------

